# '89 Athey Mobile low dump for sale



## chuckpeterson (Feb 14, 2010)

Have for sale '89 Athey low dump in EXCEPTIONAL condition. I have operated over 50 of this vintage and never found one that comes close to this one. Cleans and looks excellent! Reman 8.2 Detroit,less than 500 hrs. Only the tach doesn't work, all else does.
It's a low dump and my customer base can only use high dumps (chipseal and milling).
I purchased it at auction simply because it was too clean to pass up. I own other Atheys of this vintage and will not own any other brand. Hydraulics are strong! This machine will pick up large piles if necessary and easily. This machine will make even a novice operator look good! $20,000/ offer. Chuck [email protected]
P.S. I Have all parts for 86-early90 Athey Mobile also for sale


----------

